# Giant Egg!!



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

One of our road island red hens laid this egg yesterday. It's HUGE!! I haven't cracked it yet so I'm curious to see if we have a single/double or perhaps a triple yolk?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that's insane!!! i'd say double yoker!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That is a big egg.... Our Red Stars laid huge eggs but not that big, they were very often double yolked. I don't think we ever had a triple yolker, even when the eggs were larger they were still usually doubled or just one huge yolk.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Holy egg that thing is huge!! I agree, it must be a double yolk.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is huge. I feel sorry for the chicken who pushed that thing out!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I'd blow out that egg and save it for posterity...hang it on the christmas tree or something. You poke a tiny hole in each end with a pin and blow the insides into a bowl from one end....then youcan flush the inside with a syringe full of water with soap, let it dry, and you have a memento


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

At least a double, you might have an egg inside of an egg there actually. We had two this past year!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

egg inside of an egg????? REALLY????? how fascinating!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, triple yoker


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

hallsthirdacrefarm said:


> I'd blow out that egg and save it for posterity...hang it on the christmas tree or something. You poke a tiny hole in each end with a pin and blow the insides into a bowl from one end....then youcan flush the inside with a syringe full of water with soap, let it dry, and you have a memento


That's such a good idea!! I will have to try that! Thank you!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

That is HUGE!!! I wanna know what's inside!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow that is big I occasionally get large double yolks from my mixed flock. I did find one that big once it was huge but only a single big yoke. My mom aware a turkey had to sneak in and Kay it lol. 
So what did you find inside that monster


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

I decided to have it for breakfast. It was just a double!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

boyd59 said:


> I decided to have it for breakfast. It was just a double!


Looks like curiosity killer the cat! Looks like it was a yolk/white and a yolk all inside a big white! Weird. Hope that made sense? Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

We've had eggs that big, our Rhode Islands give us giant eggs every now and then, they're always an interesting find!

Hope it was good!  mmm


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

My only laying pullet right now (red sex link) gave me a big egg today, but not that big. Everybody else in the hen house seems to be determined not to lay or molting right now.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oohhh! a double! that's lucky


----------



## zincsulfate (Aug 27, 2013)

HAHA,one yolk.I guess.


----------

